

Florida's governor singlehandedly vetos high speed rail project - ck2
http://www.miamiherald.com/2011/03/04/2097333/court-sides-with-scott-in-high.html

======
mikerhoads
Aren't all vetos by a governor single handed?

~~~
ck2
Sorry, my point was he should not have the power by himself to deny the
project.

Rick Scott had no problem scamming billions out of federal medicare funds for
his corporation, but somehow now has a problem with federal funded high-tech
transportation to help the state.

For those that do not know what I am talking about:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Scott>

He won the election by only 1% and this is just the beginning of Florida's
long nightmare.

